# How fast can Piranha swim?



## neongreen

And what would be the fastest size for a P? Can those huge 14" ones swim real fast too, or do they slow down as they get bigger/older?


----------



## CraigStables

I dont know if there has ever been a study, but my P's that are about 4" can swim the length of my tank (5ft) in about 1/2 second....so you do the maths


----------



## Xenon

A while ago Nate was going to time his elongatus. Mine can swim very fast same as Craigs.... I havnt owned any really large ones but I assume it is a bit harder for them to move around ....


----------



## CraigStables

I would assume that in a striahgt line larger ones could swim faster as they would be more powerful (although heavier and less streamline), but if your talking about turning, etc then the smaller ones would be faster.


----------



## NitrousCorvette

hmmmmm.........a P swimming across a 5ft tank in .5 sec? well my car can go 60ft at a sea level track in 1.57sec on street legal slicks (nitto 555r's) so maybe the vettes faster?


----------



## InIndiana

Hey nitrous. No one cares.


----------



## joefromcanada

lol


----------



## NitrousCorvette

i care....


----------



## airtorey15

me to, this is pretty intresting to think about. I wonder how you could get your p's to swim as fast as they can straight.







it would be intresting to see the results.


----------



## MR HARLEY

I dont know how fast my pygos(10 inch to 13 inch) move in mph, but I do know this they swim too dam fast, like bolts of lighting when they get scared ...
I have mine in a 135 and sometimes they freak out when someone other than me approaches the tank , It scares the sh*t out of my friends







, I dont like it and I tell them do not approach the tank to fast, they learn ..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

That is an interesting question cuz i see my Ps dart across the tank at lightning speeds!


----------



## neongreen

Yeah it seems like they can do short distances really really fast.

I wonder how one would test this...


----------



## SimonR

NitrousCorvette said:


> hmmmmm.........a P swimming across a 5ft tank in .5 sec? well my car can go 60ft at a sea level track in 1.57sec on street legal slicks (nitto 555r's) so maybe the vettes faster?


 Yeah, but compare acceleration and power to weight ratio and the fish have it.

Si


----------



## Trimma194

NitrousCorvette said:


> hmmmmm.........a P swimming across a 5ft tank in .5 sec? well my car can go 60ft at a sea level track in 1.57sec on street legal slicks (nitto 555r's) so maybe the vettes faster?


 dude we dont care about your stupid car......they have other forums for that crap=======anyway back to piranha stuff---mine is fast, wi ould like to know how fast they really are


----------



## fiveo93

IMO based on other fish like the king mackerals (been said to hit bait lines at 60mph) i'll be willing to bet that juvinile ps can probably swim 40-50 mph, thats haulin ass for a fish!


----------



## RhomZilla

Hmm... In my opinion, you would have to at least have a set up which contains them to swim in a long straight line. Now considering whats fast and how you want to measure their swimming abilities (how a fish swims regularly or in a panic) determines the study. Im sure a fish in a panic would surely be faster, but in a shorter distance opposed to swimming fast in a long distance.


----------



## ReDraGon->

Dude ur Vette is SloWWWW and drag racing is holding the steering wheel at straght as u can, changing gears as quik as u can, and pressing the gas as hard as u can, got nothing on the drift master SkyLine...so STOP witgh the car stuff and back to Piranhas...They do swim very fast but i would like to see them at full speed..anyways you couldnt see there actual potential in your fish tank ..would be nice to see them chase and hunt down fish in the wild...wonder if there is any documentaries on this???


----------



## NitrousCorvette

LOL skyline drift master? you must be a "special" person in drifto world last time i saw Evos were the drifto kings, and the king of all time handling of a production car is the Lingenfelter corvette. So i guess that suspension on the lingenfelter was set up so when u run a 8sec 1/4 mile and lose control youll be able to drift back into control huh?


----------



## RhomZilla

You guys need to keep this on track or place it in the Lounge.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

obviously current would help or detract from the top speed.


----------



## DirtyJersey

InIndiana said:


> Hey nitrous. No one cares.


 agreed.


----------



## airtorey15

obviously people do care if there is so much response.


----------



## poe

hmmmm... i knbow that p's are fast but the question is how fast


----------



## KingJeff

InIndiana said:


> Hey nitrous. No one cares.


 i agree.


----------

